# Puppy Music Video Series



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh, I love it!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

These are fantastic. Thanks so much for sharing them. I think Snuggle Puppy was my favorite.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh that first one was simply fabulous!! Now I'm off to look at all the rest!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

wow! impressive! I really enjoyed them all--thanks for sharing them with us--your dogs have a great life!


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the kind words! my husband, nick, and I only have 2 goldens (ruby and mayzy). all the other dogs belong to family members or friends.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They're great! Do you do this for a living?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

These were fabulous! I love, love, love the first one. I need a d-o-g-oh!! I'm gonna be huming that all night. Thanks for putting a smile on my face.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That was fantastic! What a great idea. It's not hard to tell your dogs are loved and happy, thanks for making my day!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I loved the video, your dogs, music, everything so well put together. Thanks for sharing with us. Joe


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I loved all your videos!!! They are so well put together. Who sings the music? I would love to have that in my music collection!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Great videos....thanks for sharing


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting those! All of your dogs are gorgeous. I really enjoyed watching them!!


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

That is too cool! I sat here w/a smile on my face!
Nice way to start the day!


----------



## BridiesMum (Jan 30, 2007)

trainwrecka said:


> I made 7 music videos of the dogs in my life (4 goldens, 4 labs, 2 dachsunds, and a few more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I`ve just watched your video of all your dogs , absolutely brilliant, you must be a very good trainer to keep all of them under control. They all look as though they were having a great time. Well Done
Jackie from the UK
:wavey:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a fabulous video-I see earning potential for you in this field. I loved the first one-best dog video that I've seen!!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is an excellent video! Five stars aren't enough!!! Thanks for sharing. You have wonderful dogs.


----------

